# Bosch GTS 10XC and Dados thanks RCP16



## jolly1 (May 22, 2009)

HI All,
I have a Bosch GTS 10XC, which is basically the UK/European version of the 4100.

With a few exceptions. Blade size is 254 mm with a 30 arbour. 30 mm arbour is accomplished by the inner washer having a 30 mm shoulder. The actual shaft is 5/8 of an inch and obviously the 254 mm blade size is 10 inch.
Arbour nut threads are slightly less than 5/8 probably metric.

Unfortunately can't fit a dado set, as the 30 mm shoulder is approx. 1 mm deep.

Logged onto Bosch US and reviewed the parts drawing (and the picture RCP16 posted of the Bosch 4100 troubles) realised that the 4100 shaft could be fitted to the GTS 10XC.

Ordered the following parts is the US

Shaft Part Number: 2610950043
Washer (Outer) Part Number: 2610950045
Washer (Inner)Part Number: 2610950046
Nut Part Number: 2610950047
C-Clip Part Number: 2610997281

Removed the shaft and fitted the above parts, now can run a Dado. Also can use either 254 mm blade arbour size by fitting the original inner washer. Or fitting the 4100 inner washer and can now use 10 inch blades with 5/8 arbour.

Please note to strip the original shaft down. Will require a bearing puller. The space between first bearing and the gear wheel is quite tight. Will require pullers with rather thin feet.

I used a hub puller which allowed me to get between the bearing and puller.

Stripping the shaft and shaft locking plate are relatively simple. As requires a Philips head


----------



## Jtrwoodworks (Oct 26, 2012)

jolly1 said:


> HI All,
> I have a Bosch GTS 10XC, which is basically the UK/European version of the 4100.
> 
> With a few exceptions. Blade size is 254 mm with a 30 arbour. 30 mm arbour is accomplished by the inner washer having a 30 mm shoulder. The actual shaft is 5/8 of an inch and obviously the 254 mm blade size is 10 inch.
> ...


I'm having a similar prob. With fitting a dado set. Is the 4100 arbor longer than the one fitted to the gts 10xc? 
Also is it poss to use 30mm bore dado set?
Thanks
John


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi Guys and welcome John

Anyone like to tell me what the fascinitaion with using a dado set is? Especially on a portable (site) saw?

Regards

Phil


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

Phil P said:


> Hi Guys and welcome John
> 
> Anyone like to tell me what the fascinitaion with using a dado set is? Especially on a portable (site) saw?
> 
> ...


I'm daring to guess it's because they are trying to make the most of what they have(?)


----------



## jolly1 (May 22, 2009)

Jtrwoodworks said:


> I'm having a similar prob. With fitting a dado set. Is the 4100 arbor longer than the one fitted to the gts 10xc?
> Also is it poss to use 30mm bore dado set?
> Thanks
> John


Arbor is exactly the same length. The difference is the 5/8 arbor the flats extend the full length. 
The thread part on the 4100 is exactly the same on as the plain shaft part. On the gts 10 it is slightly less in diamaeter.
To use a dado set the inner washer is removed, the outer washer is moved in to the inside. Then the dado is installed.
30 dado cannot be used as the inner washer has only a very small shoulder which the 30 mm bore blade sit's on.
Hence the reason I changed the arbor.

The 4100 manual states that an 8 inch dado can be used

Hope this helps


----------



## jolly1 (May 22, 2009)

Phil P said:


> Hi Guys and welcome John
> 
> Anyone like to tell me what the fascinitaion with using a dado set is? Especially on a portable (site) saw?
> 
> ...


Hi Phil the 4100 manual states an 8 inch dado can be used. Where as the GTS can't.

I only have a small workshop 4 X 4 meters, the bosch is ideal as it is mounted on the gw stand which moves about on rollers and can fold down.

Regarding dado use it is just another process tool I can now use.


----------



## Merijo (May 17, 2013)

*Just bought the GTS 10 XC*

First of all I have just become a member of this forum and I am also a beginner so all the experienced people should forgive me for asking elementary questions...

Dear Jolly1,

I have just received the Bosch GTS 10 XC and I have seen your post regarding the American parts you ordered to replace the original ones so you could use other blades including dado sets...

I have three quick questions if I may:

- Are you still happy with the American parts in your saw?
- If so where did you order the parts from?
- You mention a bearing puller... Would you be so kind to post a photo of one like the one you used?

Thanks ever so much for your time

Jorge


----------



## jolly1 (May 22, 2009)

Hi Jorge,

here is the address 
ereplacementparts.com
Bosch4100-09 
Parts List and Diagram - (0601B13010) : eReplacementParts.com

If I remember correctly, delivery was around 2 weeks. As the shaft was not in stock.
Also got hit for customs import charges, 

As for using the dado yes has been ok. I take it you know that the outer washer on the shaft goes on first then the dado set. As you end up with 2 outer washer, I fit the second one on after the dado. This restricts the width of the dado to 18 mm, which is fine for plywood. I take the cuts in a couple of passes.

Also when fit a dado you will require an insert plate for the dado



Bearing puller I bought from screwfix.com


You will also require an inside circlip remover pliers.

Pictures attached.


----------



## jolly1 (May 22, 2009)

Jorge I purchased the 8 inch freud dado set

John


----------



## Merijo (May 17, 2013)

Hi John,

Hope you're well

I have been on holiday so I didn't have the chance to say THANKS for your reply

Jorge


----------



## markdean38 (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi,
I have the Gts 10xc and i have read your post and would really like to order these parts from the US, do you have a link that i can follow ?
If you do i would really appreciate it
Thanks


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

markdean38 said:


> Hi,
> I have the Gts 10xc and i have read your post and would really like to order these parts from the US, do you have a link that i can follow ?
> If you do i would really appreciate it
> Thanks


Welcome to the forum, Mark.

The link is in one of the posts above?


----------



## jolly1 (May 22, 2009)

here is the address 
ereplacementparts.com
Bosch4100-09 
Parts List and Diagram - (0601B13010) : eReplacementParts.com


----------



## markdean38 (Aug 18, 2013)

jw2170 said:


> Welcome to the forum, Mark.
> 
> The link is in one of the posts above?


Hi,
Shortly after writing my comment i found that out, I have ordered the parts I need and they have been shipped.
Thanks


----------



## markdean38 (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi,
When fitting a dado set you said you will require an insert plate for the dado
What is the insert plate ?
Does it come with the dado set ?
Do you have any pictures of one ?
If so it would be much appreciated as i have bought all parts from the states as you advised and would like to make sure it is done properly.
Thanks


----------



## jolly1 (May 22, 2009)

Insert plate is the red part of the table which the blade comes thro. Or rather the part that is removed to access the blade


----------



## markdean38 (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi,
Thats no problem i can make my own.
I have fitted all the parts and everything is hot to trot, now all i need my stack dado,
I did split the the first bearing though when dismantling but was able to get another the next day from bearing mart in Manchester.
Thanks a lot for the information supplied.


----------



## tunznath (Feb 8, 2010)

reading this with interest - do you think this will work for the previous model gts 10 - the model without the sliding table on ball bearings?
many thanks
Nath 
IN PORTUGAL


----------



## jolly1 (May 22, 2009)

Hi,
The shaft I used in the GTS10 XC was from a 4100, so you would need to check if the shaft from the 4000 and 4100 are compatible.
I have been running an 8 inch dado successfully, with no problems.

Currently I am modifying the mitre slide to remove the small amount of sideways play.


----------



## ibonneau (Jun 14, 2014)

*Replacing the washer...*

Hello,

Been following this ever since I thought of buying the GTS 10XC and now that I have, I was wondering could I just get the inner washer (the one with the 30mm shoulder) replaced with the 4100 model - so that I could use a dado set ? perhaps I'm missing something...

Thanks


----------



## jolly1 (May 22, 2009)

ibonneau said:


> Hello,
> 
> Been following this ever since I thought of buying the GTS 10XC and now that I have, I was wondering could I just get the inner washer (the one with the 30mm shoulder) replaced with the 4100 model - so that I could use a dado set ? perhaps I'm missing something...
> 
> Thanks


No the uk version the shaft has a metric thread which is slightly smaller than imperial thread on the US version. Also the uk shaft is not machined with the 2 flats which permit the thin spacer to be slid along the shaft


----------



## ibonneau (Jun 14, 2014)

Oh, that makes it more complicated 

from my measurement the arbor on my saw is 15.85 mm which is 0.02 from 5/8" do you think that would make a difference ?


----------



## jolly1 (May 22, 2009)

Thread on the UK version is considerably finer than the US version, which is an ACME thread, I would guess the dado blade sitting on the thread would cause damage. Just a guess.
I have been using the dado blade on the US shaft with no problems.


----------



## cpbee (Jun 21, 2015)

Hi Jolly1,

I am new to this forum. But I have read with interest your posts on the dado blade. I also own the EU model of the GTS 10 XC Prof (Swiss/German model)

A couple of more questions:
1) Which Freud 8 inch Dados did you order (where?): I had those in my focus: amazon.com/Freud-SD208-8-Inch-Professional-Dado/dp/B0000223O9? (Sorry I am not allowed to post links)
2) Are there any other parts needed besides the listed items/parts in the beginning of the post - > I do not want to order twice in the US due to the high shipping costs.
3) Are there any other recommendations?

Thanks a ot.

Best regards,
Chris.


----------



## jramurray (Jul 13, 2015)

Hi Guys

Regarding the throat plate...will the standard 4100 dado throat plate (TS1007) fit the UK Bosch GTS 10XC?

regards

jramurray


----------



## colinus (Oct 20, 2015)

Hi Jorge,
I have a question about extracting the armature from the motor of my GTS 10XC table saw. The fan fitted on the armature of mine is broken (how is it possible) ant I would like to fix it.
For now I've removed the motor housing, motor cap, carbon brush set, but I can't pull out the armature.

Can you tell me if it is possible to remove / put back in place the armature from this side, or do I have to completely dismantle the gear housing side of the motor?

Thanks in advance for your answer!
Colinus


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Jtrwoodworks said:


> I'm having a similar prob. With fitting a dado set.* Is the 4100 arbor longer than the one fitted to the gts 10xc*?
> Also is it poss to use 30mm bore dado set?
> Thanks
> John


yes...
the 4100 will take a full dado set...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Phil P said:


> Hi Guys and welcome John
> 
> Anyone like to tell me what the fascination with using a dado set is? Especially on a portable (site) saw?
> 
> ...


expanding the versatility of what they have...


----------



## David Dickson (Oct 30, 2015)

jolly1 said:


> Currently I am modifying the mitre slide to remove the small amount of sideways play.


Hi, John,

Thanks for the details of the parts. I have ordered them.

How did you get on with removing the sideways play? My two disappointments with the GTS10 XC are the sideways play and the stiffness of the mitre slide, so any light that you can cast on these would be very much appreciated. Thanks.

David.


----------



## flobv72 (Jan 25, 2020)

Hello!
I am new to this forum and I am also interested in the changes made to the GTS 10XC in order to use the Dado set.
If anyone else has made the change by changing the shaft, he can give me some tips. The intervention is complicated, I am interested in not to change settings something with it. It is new, under warranty, bought 2 weeks ago.
Maybe a link to the shaft change stages would be of great help to me.
All the best !


----------



## hankh (Jun 25, 2013)

jolly1 said:


> HI All,
> I have a Bosch GTS 10XC, which is basically the UK/European version of the 4100.
> 
> With a few exceptions. Blade size is 254 mm with a 30 arbour. 30 mm arbour is accomplished by the inner washer having a 30 mm shoulder. The actual shaft is 5/8 of an inch and obviously the 254 mm blade size is 10 inch.
> ...


I have the gts 10. Changing the shaft to enable a dado set is above my pay grade and I can continue living just fine with out a dado set. However, being able to use 5/8" arbor blades would be most helpful. Can the inner washer be changed without replacing the shaft? I am obviously mechanically challenged:fie:


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I have an old 8" Dado set that I put on my 4100 last week and found out the shaft was too short to accommodate the full set to 3/4",it would only give me around 5/8" to enable me o get the outer nut on. So I figured it is what it is and when I got the Dado table top insert out that i bought with the saw 8 years ago,it had a thinner inside washer and instructions in the package. So I removed the dado set and the washer, and reinstalled it and to get a full nut width on the arbor I could only get 3/4" width dado. My set goes up to 7/8" wide. So I used that which did the job. 
I can use it on my other larger TS if I want to go full width.
Herb


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I did read somewhere, a while ago, that it was illegal to mount a dado set on a table saw in UK/EU...

Thta my be why the shaft is shorter?


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

jw2170 said:


> I did read somewhere, a while ago, that it was illegal to mount a dado set on a table saw in UK/EU...
> 
> Thta my be why the shaft is shorter?


Really??First they take their guns and knives ,then they take away their Dados. I thought it was because they ran out of threads......If they try that here they are going to have to pry it from my cold dead hands, or as the saying goes.
Herb


----------



## David Dickson (Oct 30, 2015)

*Use of dado blades in UK/EU*



jw2170 said:


> I did read somewhere, a while ago, that it was illegal to mount a dado set on a table saw in UK/EU...
> 
> That may be why the shaft is shorter?


It is NOT illegal to buy, sell or use dado blades in UK/EU. (Google "buy dado blade UK" for a list of suppliers.)

The Health and Safety Executive (HSE) is responsible for (amongst other things) issuing guidance on the use of machinery in the workplace. They have instructed that 
1.) a safety assessment must be conducted to determine if there is a safer way than using a rotating blade of any sort, not just a dado stack,
2.) if a rotating blade really is the only option then adequate guards must be fitted to protect the operator from the spinning blades,
3.) adequate training must be provided to all operators before they use any workshop machinery.
HSE is trying to protect employees from uncaring/unscrupulous employers.

Note that the HSE guidance is for the WORKPLACE. They have no jurisdiction over what you do in the privacy of your OWN SHOP. If you choose to install and use a dado in your own shop, then you are answerable only to yourself. But why would you not listen to safety advice? "Be sure to read, understand and follow all of the safety instructions that come with your power tools."


----------



## MBrads (May 3, 2021)

jolly1 said:


> Hi,
> The shaft I used in the GTS10 XC was from a 4100, so you would need to check if the shaft from the 4000 and 4100 are compatible.
> I have been running an 8 inch dado successfully, with no problems.
> 
> Currently I am modifying the mitre slide to remove the small amount of sideways play.


 How are you planning to remove that play? Would appreciate on how to fix as the play bothers me on mine saw.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @MBrads


----------



## Biagio (Mar 2, 2013)

MBrads said:


> How are you planning to remove that play? Would appreciate on how to fix as the play bothers me on mine saw.


I have the same irritation. There are a couple of Youtube videos on the subject, but I am not certain they do the job. There are two sources of play: the sliding table itself, and the mitre guide in its slot. The slot and guide rail are a proprietary size, so one post on another forum that suggested drilling and tapping for grub screws, will not work (he poster had obviously not seen the real article). To me this is a bigger problem than the table play, which I think can be eliminated. The only real fix, I think, would be to have a new rail machined to a tighter tolerance.

I am surprised that neither Bosch nor some entrepreneurial engineer has dealt with this problem - there would be a considerable after-market.


----------



## tomer75 (Sep 23, 2021)

hankh said:


> I have the gts 10. Changing the shaft to enable a dado set is above my pay grade and I can continue living just fine with out a dado set. However, being able to use 5/8" arbor blades would be most helpful. Can the inner washer be changed without replacing the shaft? I am obviously mechanically challenged:fie:


Hello, i wonder if you already resolved this issue, i am also interested in using 5/8 blades instead of the 30mm base line,
regards


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi tomer75, welcome to the forum.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @tomer75


----------

